# Deuter Transalpin 30 od 32



## tobone (5. Mai 2012)

Moin
Hab vorhin mal die beiden aufprobiert und keinen so großen Unterschied gemerkt. Der 32 ist halt für große Leute gedacht da der längerist.
Bin 189. Hat da jemand Erfahrung der so groß ist wie ich?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## juicer666 (5. Mai 2012)

die EL Versionen sind für die großen Leute, da verwechselst du was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

mit deiner Grösser 32 El (Extended Length)


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Mai 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab vorhin mal die beiden aufprobiert und keinen so großen Unterschied gemerkt. Der 32 ist halt für große Leute gedacht da der längerist.
> Bin 189. Hat da jemand Erfahrung der so groß ist wie ich?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Hallo Tobi,

Warum willst du den so einen großen Rucksack? Wo soll es den Hingehen?
Ich habe für meine TA den Superbike 18Ext und komme damit bestens zurecht!


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mit meinen 186 den 30 probiert und muss die Schulterbänder voll ausziehen um mit dem Hüftgurt in die Nähe der Hüftknochen zu kommen.
Also für mich zu kurz. Ich würde dir auch zum 32er raten.


----------



## tobone (6. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> Warum willst du den so einen großen Rucksack? Wo soll es den Hingehen?
> Ich habe für meine TA den Superbike 18Ext und komme damit bestens zurecht!



Soll ein Alpenx werden.
18 L Rucksack für eine Woche, wie soll das gehen? Das ist doch eher Tagesrucksack Format.


----------



## bikebecker (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Schau dir mal die Rucksäcke von Vaude mit dem F.L.A.S.H. Schulterträger-Längenverstellung an, der Bike Alpin in 25+5 oder in30+5.
Ich bin selbst 192 groß und die Deuter sitzen bei mir, zu weit oben.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## michi_g001 (6. Mai 2012)

Sers!

Also ich bin selber "nur" 185 groß, aber ich hab auch den 32er gekauft. 
Bei der Tour hab ich dann mal mit einem normalen 30er vom Kumpel verglichen. 

=> Der 32 war mir mit dem längeren Rücken deutlich angenehmer und passt perfekt! Würde Dir daher mit Deinen 189 auf jeden Fall zum 32er raten.

Außerdem lässt er sich gut komprimieren. Und die zwei zusätzlichen Liter können nach der Tour am Gardasee mit italienischen Gewürzen, Salami etc. für den Heimweg aufgefüllt werden. 

Alternativ kannst auch mal z.B. den Osprey in der großen Größe anschauen, da gibts dann nochmal eine separate Längeneinstellung.


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Mai 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Soll ein Alpenx werden.
> 18 L Rucksack für eine Woche, wie soll das gehen? Das ist doch eher Tagesrucksack Format.



Ich nehme nur das Wichtigste (5.1/2- 6kg) mit, gerne kannst du meine Packliste haben!

Gruß Tobias der Hofbiker


----------



## michi_g001 (6. Mai 2012)

Okay... Also mein Rucksack wiegt auch nur ca. 6kg bis 6.5kg. 
Die Packliste, die damit auf 18 Liter kommt hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Mai 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Okay... Also mein Rucksack wiegt auch nur ca. 6kg bis 6.5kg.
> Die Packliste, die damit auf 18 Liter kommt hätte ich auch gerne.



Der Rucksack hat 18l+4l=22Liter Stauvolumen.

Sende dir gerne die Packliste per E-Mail zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToniTaste (7. Mai 2012)

Bin 185 und hab momentan den 30er für AX und Mehrtagestouren. Den Rucksack selbst find ich ziemlich genial  Um allerdings Last auf den Hüftgurt zu bekommen muss ich auch die Schulterriemen auf max. Länge stellen und meiner Meinung nach fehlt immer noch ein klein wenig. Werde mir deshalb für dieses Jahr den 32er holen und meinen 30er verkaufen.

Was das Volumen angeht passt der 30er für den AX super. Ich finde es auch ganz parktisch wenn er nicht ganz so prall vollgestopft ist. Den Leerraum kann man ja mit den Riemen einfach komprimieren ...


----------



## v2Wy4 (7. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich bin 194cm groß und habe mich für den 32er Trans alpine entschieden. Wenn man den 30er und den 32er neben einander stellt sieht man die Unterschiedliche Länge des Rückenteiles sehr deutlich. Hatte beim 30er immer das Gefühl,  dass er zu hoch sitzt/zu kurz ist.
Der 32er ist perfekt. Keine zu kurzen Riemen, super bequem zu tragen! 
Auch 12kg Gewicht fühlt man, richtig eingestellt, echt nicht (die 12kg Kriege ich mit nassem neoprenanzug, Handtuch und ABC tauchausrüstung zusammen  )
Nutze ihn fast täglich für die Sporthochschule. Habe bis jetzt alles reinbekommen. Und was nicht reingeht, kommt vorne dran!

Ich würde dir den 32er empfehlen!


----------



## Focusler (9. Mai 2012)

Leute ihr sprecht hier die ganze Zeit vom 32er und 30er und welcher wohl länger ist aber das ist nur der Volumeninhalt und hat mit der Rückenlänge nichts zu tun. es gibt beide Modelle auch mit der Zusatzbezeichnung EL (Extra Long), Diese sind dann fUr größere Menschen. Ich habe selber den 32 EL von 2012 weil ich auch 1.88 bin.


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Mai 2012)

Es gibt von Deuter nur 4 Rucksäcke in EL Ausführung, davon ist einer da Trans Alpine 32EL.

http://www.deuter.com/en_DE/backpacks.php?category=70


----------



## Focusler (9. Mai 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Es gibt von Deuter nur 4 Rucksäcke in EL Ausführung, davon ist einer da Trans Alpine 32EL.
> 
> http://www.deuter.com/en_DE/backpacks.php?category=70



Stimmt Sorry es gibt den Transalpin 32 nur in EL (Extra Long) Version und den TA 30 nicht! Ansonsten bleibt es dabei das die Bezeichnung 30 und 32 nur eine Volumen Ausage ist und nichts mit der Rückenlänge zu tun hat.


----------



## tobone (10. Mai 2012)

Ok. Ich hätte auch fragen könne ob ihr mir zum kurzen oder Langen ratet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusler (10. Mai 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hätte auch fragen könne ob ihr mir zum kurzen oder Langen ratet.



Ganz eindeutig zum EL


----------



## LittleBird (19. Mai 2012)

ich bin 1,82m groß und habe mich für den 32EL entschieden, da er meiner  Meinung nach bei viel Gewicht "satter" auf dem Rücken aufliegt. Wenn ich  den Rucksack dann allerdings als normalen Daypack Rucksack zu Fuß  nehme, mekre ich den schon auf dem Becken aufligend, was mich jedoch  nicht allzusehr stört.

Meine Empfehlung ganz klar bei Deiner Größe: 32EL


----------



## czar (17. Juli 2015)

ich bin 1,93 groß und fahre seit Jahren mit den EL Rucksäcken von Deuter. Mittlerweile habe aber vom Trans Alpine 32 EL auf den Futura Pro 40 EL gewechselt. Der ist eigentlich zum Wandern, hat aber ein Netz im Rücken, durch das man noch weniger schwitzt und ist auch noch ein Stück länger, was meinem Rücken entgegen kommt. Die Systeme anderer Hersteller, bei denen man die Länge anpassen kann, halten nicht lange, wenn man damit regelmäßig 10 Kg transportiert.


----------



## Baxter75 (17. Juli 2015)

nen 3 Jahre alten Thread wieder ans Tageslicht geholt ..Respekt


----------

